# Dually Snow Tires



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Looking for a set of snow tires for my 04 350 drw v10. Crew 8' bed. 

Thinking about just putting them on the back of the truck. Has anyone done that? Does it offer better traction? 

What kind of tires have you used. I don't want anything that is going to howl like crazy on the highway. but I want something that grips. The damn dually LOVES to float on snow. I need something that will dig and grip.. Short of Chains. 


Thanks
Glenn


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

glennemay;1185840 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Looking for a set of snow tires for my 04 350 drw v10. Crew 8' bed.
> 
> ...


Put 3000 - 4000lbs in the bed


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

I have nearly 1k in there now. It helps but does not offer the traction I want. 

Not to mention that the tires on the truck were originally bought in Florida, so ther "All Season' tires are slightly less "All Season" I will be replacing them all, but money is tight. 


Thanks
G


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

First, If you add more weight I would only go about another 500 lbs. You don't want to run the truck maxed out in weight all the time, and since it is a one ton you also have to add the weight of the plow, and yourself and /or others in the truck with you. Now for tires, first is GET RID of the all seasons. They are OK to use in the summer but not in winter, and especially for plowing. ( now your gonna get responces with that comment).
Duallies do have a higher tendensy to want to ride up on top of the snow due to the side by side tires, they act as a snowshoe, it's the same thing basicaly as 1 wide tire will do, a norrow tire will work better. Now different people have thier oppinions on what brands are best, Like me I will never buy a firestone. So with that you need to shop arround with local shops and tire dealers to see whats out there, and in your price range. Some key points though are, ask for snow or mud and snow tires. Look at the edge of the tread, a tire that has large gaps in the shoulder of the tread will make more noise than one that has smaller gaps in the shoulder. Also If your truck is 4 wheel drive you want to keep all the tires matching, but if it's 2 wheel drive then the tires can differ front to back, just make sure the rear tires all match. I hope this helps.


----------



## bub3020 (Feb 25, 2009)

i have bfg commercial traction t/a on mine and they are great


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

If this truck is 4 wheel drive and you can't afford tires now then take the dually's off and just run singles


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

swtiih;1188472 said:


> If this truck is 4 wheel drive and you can't afford tires now then take the dually's off and just run singles


I was considering that. Do I take the outside tires off or inside and pit a spacer on the hub?

Will that cause any harm to my truck?

Thanks.
Glenn


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah - just because people call a 350 a "1-ton" doesn't mean that's all it can haul in the bed - esp. with duallys. My SRW 350 is rated for 4,000 lbs. I guess that makes it a 2-ton.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

glennemay;1188853 said:


> I was considering that. Do I take the outside tires off or inside and pit a spacer on the hub?
> 
> Will that cause any harm to my truck?
> 
> ...


I ran my dually one time for a few thousand miles for about 3 months and never saw any problems. I took the outside tires off and just ran the lug nuts all the way in.
Keep in mind that when you go put the dually's on they will have less wear on them depending on how long you keep them off. I personally wouldn't worry about it. 
Is your truck a 4x4?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeh your truck may be rated at 4000 lbs "gross vehicle weight." That means TOTAL weight of the truck which includes all accessrories,people, and cargo. TOTALING no more than 4000lbs.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Glenn the only thing with running just one wheel on each side is to keep an eye on your lug nuts to make sure they don't loosen up, and drive carefully untill you see if the truck will handle differently without the duals.


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

swtiih;1189074 said:


> I ran my dually one time for a few thousand miles for about 3 months and never saw any problems. I took the outside tires off and just ran the lug nuts all the way in.
> Keep in mind that when you go put the dually's on they will have less wear on them depending on how long you keep them off. I personally wouldn't worry about it.
> Is your truck a 4x4?


Yes it is a 4x4. You didn't have to put a spacer on the wheel or anything along those lines? Should definately improve traction with only singles on.

I'll think about it. I did up my bed load to about 1100 lbs or so of sand. It did make a little bit of a difference. I also sanded the driveways that I plow. That helped as well. But the road trips in 2wd are still hairy.

G


----------



## glennemay (Dec 20, 2010)

bub3020;1187738 said:


> i have bfg commercial traction t/a on mine and they are great


Bub,

Have you studded them, or used them in summer yet?

Just wondering if I need to pickup a spare set of rims, or if they are usable through the seasons.

G


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

geer hed;1189910 said:


> Yeh your truck may be rated at 4000 lbs "gross vehicle weight." That means TOTAL weight of the truck which includes all accessrories,people, and cargo. TOTALING no more than 4000lbs.


"gross vehicle weight" on my truck is 10,500 lbs....thanks. You are correct in that the max load includes passengers etc. On my truck that brings me to 3800...except after Christmas...its probably more like 3790 right about now.


----------

